# Redfish Toad tying instruction



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I have had a few requests on a step-by-step tutorial on tying the Redfish Toad. 

Materials**********************************
Hook: Gamakatsu SC15 size 2
Eyes: Lead Medium matching marker with hard as hull over
Thread: UTC 70 Olive
Tail: Spirit River Jailhouse Marabou Olive
Collar: Brown rabbit cross cut strip
Body: EP fibers 3-D Mullet
Dubbing: SLFW Nearnuff Sculpin Olive
Weed guard: Single 16 lbs Mason
Glue/Cement: Zap-A-Gap, Hard as Hull

Step 1**********************************
Attach Medium Lead eye to Gamakatsu SC15 size 2 hook.









Step 2**********************************
Color Lead eye with permanent marker then 3 coats of Hard as Hull.









Step 3**********************************
Tie in Jail house marabou for tail. The minimum length should be the complete length of the hook. Apply a little Hard as Hull to the marabou that is tied on to the hook shank.









Step 4**********************************
Tie in one complete wrap of Brown Rabbit for collar. Apply a little Hard as Hull to the rabbit strip that is tied on to the hook shank.









Step 5**********************************
Figure 8 the first bunch of EP fibers. Apply a small dab of Zap-A-Gap on center of the thread.









Step 6**********************************
Tie in a small bunch of dubbing over figure 8.









Step 7**********************************
Repeat step 5 and step 6 until body is just behind the lead eye.









Step 8**********************************
Add weed guard if desired, finish dubbing the head, apply a small amount of Zap-A-Gap on thread at the hook eye, and trim to desired body shape.


----------



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great looking flys! I would love to see some of other flys in a tutorial.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Fly tutorials are always appreciated. Good job.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great! Designed to last. Now if we could just find a synthetic that truly acts like marabou that fly would be bullet proof.

Swamp


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a sweet tie. Thanks.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

> Looks great! Designed to last. Now if we could just find a synthetic that truly acts like marabou that fly would be bullet proof.


Try Raccoon Fur. 10x stronger them marabou and looks just like it in the water.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Try Raccoon Fur. 10x stronger them marabou and looks just like it in the water.


Great material and it creates bulk without adding a lot of weight and I agree it is much more durable, but it just doesn't pulse and move the same as marabou. Part of the reason marabou does what it does is because of it's flimsy nature. It will pulse and move for a long long time after a fly stops. It's like peacock hurl, I've never seen anything that gets it right as a replacement for that either. Just means that I've always got something that needs tying is all.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice fly! These are very clear and easy to follow instruction. Great Job! I think i'll give it a go in the coming weeks! Thanks for taking the time to post this


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I started using marker on the eyes now. Thanks for the idea!


----------

